# Rainbow (mineral Stained) Poplar?



## Micahm (Aug 28, 2013)

Where can I find this? I have seen pictures of it and would like to use some but can't find it. Is the wood like that naturally or do you finish the regular poplar a certain way? Does any stores sell it online?


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Poplar tends to have black and green hues, sometime it has red and purple hues or mixture of all. Hence the name rainbow.. It is natural and have no idea who sells it. I would just do some google/bing searches or someone else on here may know…..


----------



## OldWrangler (Jan 13, 2014)

Our local Home Depot has some from time to time but you got to check often or get them to set some aside. They sometimes get some exception boards and they are gobbled up fast by local wood workers.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Your bio says you live in Texas, Dakota Hardwoods sells a lot of Poplar you might try them if you live near enough to one.


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

The color is from minerals in the soil where the tree grows. You usually see it more in trees that grew in a creek bottom or other wet soil rather than on hill sides. Some mills grade the lumber for color and the stained can be bought a little cheaper than the clear. When you check prices ask.


----------



## rainbowman (May 10, 2018)

we have around 400;000 bourd ft on hand 8284892285 thanks!https://s3.amazonaws.com/vs-we sell wholesalelumberjocks.com/p9yc1it.jpg!


----------

